# ISO help/tips for stuffed mushrooms



## Claire (Oct 14, 2007)

I already know what I'm going to do today for our brunch group, but do any of you have some ideas for the next time?  Cooking suggestions welcomed, because I find I often wind up with rubbery mushrooms.  Do you sautee them first?  Do you fill and bake/broil?  Or do you, as hubby suggests, cook the filling and leave the mushrroms raw?  The stuffing is easy, there are enough recipes to fill a cookbook.  But the prep of the mushrooms ????


----------



## amber (Oct 14, 2007)

I cook the filling first, then stuff and bake.  I add a drizzle of oil on top of each mushroom and they come out great.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2007)

Whether you cook the mushrooms separately or with the filling would depend on the filling.  

If the filling contains onion or shallots, for example, they should be sauteed before stuffing the mushrooms.  If you then mix the sauteed mushrooms with other ingredients including cheese, you would stuff the mushrooms and cook them together to cook the mushrooms, melt the cheese and heat all the ingredients.

The process would be different if you used a cold stuffing.

I would cook the mushrooms rather than serving them raw.  I brush the prepped mushrooms with melted butter and bake them, usually with a filling.  Be sure you don't overcook, that could cause the rubbery texture.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 14, 2007)

LIsten to these two, they are experts!  Andy Ms Cheddar Mushrooms are the bomb!


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2007)

I wound up just leaving the mushrooms raw and cooked the filling.  For the smaller mushrooms it turned out OK.  The larger mushrooms weren't that great, in my opionon (and that is what was leftover).  So I guess I know to cook larger mushrooms before stuffing them.


----------



## abandonship (Oct 15, 2007)

The last time I made stuffed mushroom they turned out great. I used bread crumbs, red onions (I had no shallots, but they'd be better with them), bell peppers and gruyere cheese.

I sauted the veggies and mixed them with the crumbs. Then I stuffed them and topped them with grated cheese. Rub with olive oil and bake until... until they look good? That's how I time it anyhow... drizzle with balsamic.


----------



## Jeff G. (Oct 15, 2007)

I pre-bake the shrooms after brushing them with olive oil(to keep them moist). Fill, then place under the broiler to brown off the top.


----------



## Loiishop (Oct 15, 2007)

*Recipies*

Just wondering if you have any good recipies for stuffed mushrooms.  I have never tried stuffed mushrooms before, but sounds delightful.   Anybody give me some ideas?


----------



## merstar (Oct 16, 2007)

Loiishop said:


> Just wondering if you have any good recipies for stuffed mushrooms.  I have never tried stuffed mushrooms before, but sounds delightful.   Anybody give me some ideas?



These are great! (I rubbed the mushrooms with a little salt to give them extra flavor). 

SPINACH STUFFED MUSHROOMS

INGREDIENTS:

1 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
24 large mushrooms, stems removed and stems chopped, set aside 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup onions, finely diced 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 1/2 cups spinach, finely chopped (I used about 2 cups, packed)
3 tablespoons breadcrumbs 
1/2 cup parmesan cheese, grated (I used Parmigiano Reggiano) 
salt and pepper, to taste 

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375 F.
2. Oil a cookie sheet with 1 tbsp oil and place mushroom caps, face up on it. 
3. In a large skillet, heat butter over medium heat, and allow to melt. Add onions and thyme.
4. When onions begin to brown add chopped mushroom stems, spinach and bread crumbs. 
5. Continue to cook on medium to high heat until tender and moisture has evaporated approximately 5 minutes. 
6. Remove from heat. Add parmesan, salt & pepper, stir well. 
7. Stuff each mushroom with filling - use all the filling. 
8. Sprinkle oil over the caps. (I drizzled a small amount)
9. Bake for 15-20 minutes. 

6 servings or 24 mushroom caps

posted by Bergy, Recipezaar - (Edited)


----------



## lpb (Oct 16, 2007)

I also make mushrooms stuffed with bread crumbs, egg, onions, celery, bell pepper, grated mozarella, and diced italian sausage.  I mix it all together and stuff baby mushroom caps and top with melted butter to keep moist before I pop them in the oven "until they look done!"  I overcooked them once and they were a little dry so I'ld take them out sooner than later...

lpb


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2007)

I make deep fried mushrooms stuffed with mushrooms. I haven't made in a while. But do not remember them ever beeing rubbery.


----------

